# kona big mama?



## zwärg (4. Februar 2007)

kennt jemad das kona big mama?

ich habe es geschenkt bekommen,brauche es aber nicht-
finde nirgends infos von diesem bmx,kann mir jemannd helfen?
wie viel könnte ich noch verlangen?
ist fast neu.


----------



## AerO (4. Februar 2007)

viel würd ich mir davon nicht erhoffen. nett ausgedrückt: "scheis.se"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThreeRock (4. Februar 2007)

hi, 
kenne mich mit bmx net aus aber dafür mit kona ein wenig und noch was ******* ist das bike bestimmt net.

hier nen paar infos:

Available Sizes Pro XL 
Brand Kona 
Component Group Not applicable 
Fork Kona Jump 
Frame Material Steel 
Hubs Kona Bulge 
Rims Sun Rims Ditch Witch 
Tires Front: 20 x 2.25" Tioga Comp III, Rear: 20 x 1.85" Tioga Comp III 
Type BMX 
General Information 
Colors Bright Gold Metallic 
Model Big Mama 
Suggested Retail Price 549.00 
Weight Unspecified 
Year 2001 
Brakes 
Brake Levers Avid AD3 rear 
Brakeset Avid SD3 rear brakes, Avid AD3 rear levers 
Front Brake Not applicable 
Front Brake Lever Not applicable 
Rear Brake Avid SD3 
Rear Brake Lever Avid AD3 
Components 
Bottom Bracket Kona sealed bearing 
Bottom Bracket Shell Width Unspecified 
Bottom Bracket Spindle Length Unspecified 
Chain KMC 
Chain Size Unspecified 
Chainrings 44 
Crankset Kona Bulge cromoly, 44 teeth 
Front Derailleur Not applicable 
Front Derailleur Type Not applicable 
Handlebar Kona Chromoly Race 
Handlebar Extensions Not included 
Handlebar Stem Kona DJ-1 
Head Tube Angle Unspecified 
Headset Aheadset SX-1 
Headset Diameter Unspecified 
Largest Rear Cog Not applicable 
Number of Rear Cogs 1-speed 
Pedals Wellgo 
Rear Cogs 1-speed, 16 teeth 
Rear Derailleur Not applicable 
Rear Shock Not applicable 
Rear Shock Travel Not applicable 
Saddle SDG BMX 
Seat Post Diameter Unspecified 
Seat Tube Angle Unspecified 
Seatpost Kona Thumb 
Shift Levers Not applicable 
Smallest Rear Cog 16 
Fork and Suspension 
Fork Crown unicrown 
Fork Material chromoly, unicrown crown 
Fork Travel Not applicable 
Frame 
Frame Angles Unspecified 
Frame Construction TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material Kona cromoly 
Geometry 
Chainstay Length Unspecified 
Fork Rake Unspecified 
Top Tube Length Unspecified 
Wheelbase Unspecified 
Wheels and Hubs 
Front Hub Kona Bulge 
Front Rim Sun Rims Ditch Witch 
Front Tire Tioga Comp III 
Front Tire Size 20 x 2.25" 
Rear Hub Kona Bulge 
Rear Rim Sun Rims Ditch Witch 
Rear Tire Tioga Comp III 
Rear Tire Size 20 x 1.85" 
Spoke Brand stainless steel, 14g Unspecified 
Spoke Gauge 14g 
Spoke Holes 36-hole 
Spoke Material stainless steel 
Spoke Nipples Unspecified 
Spoke Type Unspecified 

ich denke so 200-250  wenn noch neu, geht bestimmt noch.


----------



## Son (4. Februar 2007)

das sieht ja toll aus
















































nicht


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2007)

ThreeRock schrieb:


> kenne mich mit bmx net aus aber dafür mit kona ein wenig und noch was ******* ist das bike bestimmt net.



doch....man merkt, dass du dich mit bmx nicht auskennst.


----------



## derdani (4. Februar 2007)

schmeiß es einfach auf die straße...spart die verschrottungskosten
nene stells einfach beim großen E rein und schau was dabei rauskommt


----------



## jimbim (4. Februar 2007)

ecar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ECAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!EEECCCAAARRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zwärg (4. Februar 2007)

oh...

ist zwar nicht ds auf dem foto aber ich glaube es ist ******** 
ist auch noch sau schwer.
aber merci für die "infos"


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Februar 2007)

Ich finde dein Avatar mächtig daneben.


----------

